# Clips or plugs



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you all for your response to my first post (About to build). Your insight is appreciated. Now on to my next question.
Clips or Plugs for controllers? My last build had plug in controllers, but I’m open for a change. What are the advantages/disadvantages of both?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For HO tracks nearly everyone uses screw post connections with alligator clips on the controllers. Back in the '60s some commercial 1/24th tracks used phone plugs and jacks. The trouble with screw posts, especially when you hold formal races on your track, is that sooner or later someone is bound to hook up wrong. If your track has a big power supply that can result in major damage to the power supply, controller and even the track itself. Phone plugs short as they are plugged in. XLR plugs are a much better choice, those can't short or be plugged in wrong and they lock in place. XLR plugs have become the standard for club style 1/32nd tracks, but HO racers have resisted using them. My HO track has both screw post and XLR connections and XLR to alligator clip adapters are available.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

I first started my love for slot cars as a 9 year old in 1966. My dad was a USAF pilot and we lived on Guam. The base had a great 1:24 raceway and my folks had given me a Model Motoring set for my birthday. 
The raceway on the base used plug in controllers and my home set-up had the steering wheel controllers with the wire and screw set-up. We traveled to Japan twice during our time overseas and my dad made it a point to spend at least one evening at a raceway in Tokyo on both trips. The raceways we visited had drivers stations with ports for plug in controllers as well as posts for clips.
It wasn’t until we returned to the States in the summer of 1967 that I came across my first raceway with clip only driver stations. My dad had been transferred to Norton AFB, and while the base had no raceway, San Bernardino had two. Both were clip only. This meant I had to change my controller from post to clip. This is when my dad taught me to solder. To this day, I prefer clip controllers more for this memory than any other reason. However, I’ve always wondered, which provide a better connection of electrical current?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

rich will be able to tell you which provides the best connection.
I have made many a custom controller with clips and one of the things I like to do is solder a piece of desoldering braid inside the jaws of the alligator clip.
this does two things, it gives a more solid state connection to the jaw of the clip that is not soldered on the wire. 
and
if done right will actually wrap the braid around the post for even better connection.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Back in the '60's I raced on one track with screw posts and another one with phone jacks. I had a phone jack to alligator clip adapter so I could use the same controller at both tracks. For 1/32nd or HO cars the connections are going to be good enough with all three types of connections. The phone plugs tend to make the worst connections and, as I mentioned earlier, they short when you plug them in. If there is a car in your lane when you plug in it will jump ahead, if you were to leave the plug partially inserted then there could be more of a problem. A few years back I attended a race on a really nice Brad's Track, the track had a 20 amp power supply, screw post connectors and no fuses. Someone hooked up wrong with his car in the slot and the track rails got hot enough to curl up and melt the plastic. Using XLR plugs eliminates problems of this sort, but HO racers simply refuse to use them. As I mentioned earlier my track has both types, but I have made no converts. If you expect to have visitors with their own controllers you would need to accommodate those either by using the same type of connection or by supplying adapters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

Thank you both for your input. It’s helpful and appreciated.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

alpink said:


> rich will be able to tell you which provides the best connection.
> I have made many a custom controller with clips and one of the things I like to do is solder a piece of desoldering braid inside the jaws of the alligator clip.
> this does two things, it gives a more solid state connection to the jaw of the clip that is not soldered on the wire.
> and
> if done right will actually wrap the braid around the post for even better connection.


Al That is a great tip, and you have hid this forever, I did one controller tonight just a to test it and it works great, I have an Idea to try tomorrow, soldering braid to the wire side jaw making a small loop that then slips over the stud that is easily larger than the stud then the non wire jaw would clamp against the braid which is soldered to the wire side as well 

Boosted


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't tell ALL my secrets at once! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2019)

My controllers, clips, and boots have arrived and it’s time to solder. I Have some solder, but is there any one kine solder you use and recommend? 
Also, I like the desolder braid in the clip idea. Could you please attach a picture of one?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

silver bearing solder .
I'll get a pic later for you


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

For electrical connections most people use rosin core solder. For plumbing work acid flux is normally used, however unless all of that is removed after you finish soldering you can get some serious corrosion with electrical connections.


----------

